# Midbass in a Mustang?



## doe boy (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in the preliminary stages of putting a system in my 2007 Mustang and am wondering what the options are for midbass woofers... I'll have 5 1/4s and tweets in the door, (in the standard Ford 5x7/6x8 holes) and eliminating rear fill altogether. My amp is a JL hd600/4 and I'd like to use 2 channels to drive 6 or 8 inch woofers... So without getting 'too' complicated, what are my options? Rear deck is a no-go, and I don't think this style of speaker will fit the rear doors. Of course I'd like to have them up front, possibly kick-panels?

Fwiw my sub will be a JL w7 10 or 12 in the trunk, powered by an hd750/1.

Any and all opinions are welcome, if you can point me towards a source or idea I would really appreciate it!


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

JL makes a really nice 5x7 component set that puts out a nice amount of mid-bass and sounds really nice. Mustangs have nice solid doors and when you deaden them properly you get nice bass response from the stock location.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

My girlfriends Altima has the 6X8's in the door, I got a set of Pioneers with blue marble looking cones a long time ago with blown tweeters, pulled the tweets and mounted some decent tweeters I had to the pedestals and put them in the doors. Her car sounds really good in the front stage, I like the larger speakers up front. I know this doesn't have a whole lot to do with your setup. I hear people say that the oval cone speakers don't sound as good but I really like the amount of mid bass she gets from the 6X8's, it's substantial compared to pretty much every other stockish car I've heard.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

doe boy said:


> I'm in the preliminary stages of putting a system in my 2007 Mustang and am wondering what the options are for mid bass woofers... I'll have 5 1/4s and tweets in the door, (in the standard Ford 5x7/6x8 holes) and eliminating rear fill altogether. My amp is a JL hd600/4 and I'd like to use 2 channels to drive 6 or 8 inch woofers... So without getting 'too' complicated, what are my options? Rear deck is a no-go, and I don't think this style of speaker will fit the rear doors. Of course I'd like to have them up front, possibly kick-panels?
> 
> Fwiw my sub will be a JL w7 10 or 12 in the trunk, powered by an hd750/1.
> 
> Any and all opinions are welcome, if you can point me towards a source or idea I would really appreciate it!


What factory stereo option did your car come with? There is a ton of room in the bottom of the doors in a mustang. You could fit a 7 or 8 inch mid bass driver there if you wanted.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

If you have the Shaker 500, you could always do like I did:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/70942-2006-mustang-gt-shaker-500-replacement.html

Another option would be to find some Shaker 500 door panels if your car didn't come equipped with factory 8s. Every now and again I see them go up for sale on eBay. Either that or look at your local salvage yards.


----------

